# Devil's River Texas - Video



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

That looks really fun!! Cool post!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

A little outdoor life helps keep things in perspective for us urban dwellers. Nice sound track.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I think we were able to keep the cost of broken/lost rods and reels under $2000 this time around. It's ridiculous how many rods are demolished on this river. One minute you are trying to fish as many submerged boulders in a calm pool, and the next you are weaving through a narrow shoot with both rod and paddle at hand.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting. My parents used to do a little volunteer work at Dolan Falls.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

My cousin's place is located between the two state parks. House is right on the river. Its a fantastic place with pictographs in the indian shelters and wildlife galore. As close to paradise as I'll ever get.


----------

